# Anyone see "Whats With That Really Haunted House?" on HGTV?



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, HGTV finally aired "Whats With That Really Haunted House?" last Sunday night (10/28/07). It was really great seeing what other haunters are doing around the country. They showed many homemade gadgets including FCG, Pepper's Ghost, and lots of pneumatic props. Its amazing how much time, money and effort people put into their displays, one family spent over $25,000! 
Most of the homeowners featured seemed like normal, everyday people who just do this because of how fun it is. 
Hope you got to see it.

P.S. I mentioned hauntforum.com during my interview, they didn't put it into the show, but did say that some of our props were made for online contests.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I saw it! My son came screaming into the room, "You've gotta see this!" LOL

Which haunt were you?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Um..Brewster Yard Haunt? Just a guess..heheh.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It was fun picking out the different props and what they were. And the amount of money some spend yearly is amazing, I wish I had 10% of some of those budgets. All and all I thought it was a good reflextion on those of us that do Halloween in that manor. Hope they show it again.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Um..Brewster Yard Haunt? Just a guess..heheh.


I didn't really catch the names toline them up with the haunt. Now the geography, I would recognize.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

It's on my DVR, but will probably have to wait until after the Big Day to watch it. :^( I'm excited to see your haunt on it, Kevin. It's cool to have a HauntForum-er represented on national TV!

Lots of good Halloween stuff on the Travel Channel too if you haven't checked them out yet.

L


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I saw it. I was pointing and telling my wife "hey those guys are on the forum"
I saved it to DVR too.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I saw it and yelled out "These are MY people!". I've got it protected on the DVR.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I missed it....Can someone make me a copy?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I would like to see it I missed it. Is there anyway that it can be downloaded some where for those of us who don't have cable?

Thanks and Happy Halloween Everyone !!!!

PS I *Enjoyed* making props with you all this pass year and Look forward to next year.:jol:


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I can probably burn some DVDs, or maybe just rip it down to a manageable size and share it online. I am dealing with both a new DVR and a new DVD recorder, so it may take a little experimentation.

I'll look into it after the big day and let you know what I figure out.

L


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It was a really great program. Nice to put a face with a name!
There were some outstanding displays showcased. I told my wife that compared to some of these folks, we might as well be carving a single pumpkin for the porch. Seeing some of the annual budgets made me feel a bit more sane too!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Didn't not put two and two together to realize you were on here. Will watch again to put a face with the name. Now we have to national television "stars" on here.

I, too, felt better about my spending after hearing some of the amounts on the program.

Congratulations!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My biggest kick was seeing Rick and Sue from Lockport. I had went down to Ironstock with them. I wanted Rick to do the Sugar bear crips cereral jingle on TV, but nooooo... LOL. The funny thing is they really didn't tell you everything, like Rick and Sue are also nudist. So they are Nudiest, haunters, and hearse drivers all in one. Say that 5 times fast. LOL. Probably have to hold that for HBO I guess. LOL

Oh, somone please send me a DVD of it too.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

It was nice seeing folks we all know get credit for great work and effort


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great show
Congrats to Kevin on his network debut


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I know Sue is lurking around here. I wish she would say something. Come on DragonLady Sue, take bowe.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

prob too busy taking down her stuff. heh


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> prob too busy taking down her stuff. heh


No, she still has it up. Maybe a road trip to Lockport?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL perhaps.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Damn no cable! I missed it too... If someone copies it I would like a copy too... I wanna see!!!! Please


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Ditto, me too!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I saw it...twice.  I had been periodically checking the listings on HGTV waiting for it to air. I remembered Kevin saying they filmed last year so I didn't want to miss it, but I figured it would run early October. When that came and went I thought I had either missed it or they decided not to run it for whatever reason. On Sunday night I was frantically working on a blucky in the garage (I was really not motivated for Halloween this year, something that has never happened to me before), I came inside for something, turned on the TV to keep me company and "What's With That Really Haunted House?" was just starting. I was excited....loved Boney Island although I find it annoying that his cheap bluckys look so much better than mine (what does he use anyway? glue and wire maybe? I saw no evidence of PVC).  I was very excited to see you Kevin.....and the Pillars of Pain (love those), and Hoss. You came across very well I thought!! I loved your segment! 

After the show I finished my blucky just in time to watch "What's With That Really Haunted House?" again at 1am before bed. I suffered the next day. Unfortunately, I didn't think of taping it, I wish I had. I do wish HGTV had run it earlier in the month. The show motivated me a lot...something I really could have used sooner.*


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright, so if anyone managed to put a copy of the show on DVD, I can make a bunch of copies at my work for anyone who wants one. I just need one master copy. So anyone who has a copy please PM me.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice-i missed it too dam


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Someone sent me a copy of it. Thank you!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Anybody volunteering to make copies, I'd like one if you are.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

We still have it on the dvr this weekend i will see if i can pull it off


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

If anyone manages to get a downloadable version of this I would love to see it to get some ideas for next year and such and just to see what everyoen else is doing out there.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

yes, i would like to see it too, I missed it... aslo dont subsribe to cable so have no chance of getting it


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone check youtube?


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Any wonderful volunteers for this yet?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I swear i left this already once. Here a link to the pictures from the show. I coudlnt find the actual show itself. Hope that helps.

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/ah_entertaining_decor/article/0,1801,HGTV_3113_5725913_01,00.html


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! I can't believe I missed that one thanks for the link turtle2778 those are great!
If any one is making a dvd Please add me to the list also. Thanks!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I emailed HGTV today asking them where DVD's of the show can be purchased. I received an auto-responder email stating my email will be directed to the proper dept. and answered in reasonable time, etc. etc.. Once I know, I'll post here.
I still have the original airing on my tivo, but as of right now, I am ill equipped to burn it to DVD.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have done that before and they will tell you later that you can't.

Listen, I have the DVD that I got from DragonLady Sue. Since I can't afford to send everyone a copy maybe I can send a copy to Jeff(Frightners Enter) and he can make a deal with the people that would like a copy.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Maybe the easiest thing to do DeathTouch, if it isn't too much hassle for you, is post it on YouTube.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Can you save and burn from youtube?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I have done that before and they will tell you later that you can't.
> 
> Listen, I have the DVD that I got from DragonLady Sue. Since I can't afford to send everyone a copy maybe I can send a copy to Jeff(Frightners Enter) and he can make a deal with the people that would like a copy.


I've got a copy the she did for me as well. I do not have the software to rip it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Youtube would take a long time. Don't think I want to try. I have the software but can't afford to send it to all the haunters. Sorry.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey DT, if you want, send me a copy, I'll upload it to my server in MPEG format and post a link here. How long is it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it is 45 mins. Could be wrong.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> How long is it?


 What?:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

At least he didn't ask me to turn my head and ....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> At least he didn't ask me to turn my head and ....


Well, this is just as bad!


Dr Morbius said:


> Hey DT, I'll upload it to my server


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

are we still talking about the HGTV video otherwise count me out!!
Wait... is it any good?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

lol, Jeff. Leave it to you to turn a perfectly innocent conversation into something perverted. 

Nancj, yes we're talking about the HGTV special. Yes, it is good because it's right up our alley. The show is all about home haunters.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw the Christmas one though lol

I'll check you tube right now. You can get a Video Downloader from the internet to rip a unprotected Youtube video though I'm not sure if burning it on a dvd is legal but then again you aren't selling it and you got it from an unprotected source


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't see it anywhere sorry guys hopefully someone will upload parts.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I got it on my computer downloaded in from the Tivo


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If the file is mega-huge just save it on one of the big file storage services like Rapidshare. It's free and you can just post the URL on here and we can download it at our leisure. Won't cost you any money, space, or bandwidth.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you have to have a special Tivo to download it to the computer or do all of them do that?


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I just received a response from HGTV, here it is...

Hello and thank you for your email regarding our Haunted House Special.

Unfortunately we do not offer the video you've requested. Upon reviewing the airing schedule, we do not find that this program is scheduled to re-air within the coming two months. However, you may want to check our air schedule as we get closer to the October time frame...this was a popular special and it may very well air again -- at which time you're welcome to record it for your own personal use.

Here is a direct link to the Specials page for What's With That Really Haunted Halloween House for you to reference in the coming months. When it's schedule to air, the air time and date will show up on its web page.

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/spcl_prsntn/episode/0,1806,HGTV_3909_53574,00.html

So I guess buying the video is out, which resorts us to Plan B, having somebody YouTube it.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

All have them, ill try to get it on my media computer right now, what funny is that i still have Extreme Halloween and Whats with that really Haunted House still saved on Tivo


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, what I did was convert the DVD to MP4. There are two files if anyone would like them. Not sure how I can do this. If anyone has a free website or webspace that can handle about 720meg. There are two files.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have a DVD from the production company (with the commercials edited out) but I'm not sure how to convert the files to mpg. They are in .VOB format, massive (1gb & 830mb) and I'm pretty sure they won't fit on my web server. Any A/V geeks out there have a solution?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> Ok, what I did was convert the DVD to MP4. There are two files if anyone would like them. Not sure how I can do this. If anyone has a free website or webspace that can handle about 720meg. There are two files.


How big if you zipped them?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Break it into chunks and put it on a large file sharing server, like I mentioned already. I mentioned Rapidshare, but you'd have to break it into 100 meg chunks. Megaupload will handle file sizes of up to 500 Meg. So... break it up into separate files, upload it to Megaupload, and post the link here. Easy peasy.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, let me see what I can do.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You could use Bit torrent too.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have some webspace with a 1.5 terabytes of traffic per month that we could post it to as well at least for a month or 2. If you want to upload the contents of the VOB i can convert them into a smaller format and repost it to a torrent.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I can do that. How do I upload? I had converted to a mpg layer 1 the other day but even the fist one is still 600 meg.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I also have the Vob converted to mp4, which has two files after converting. Each file is about 670m. Did you want those as well?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

If the quality of the Mp4s is good then I wouldnt say that we would need to do the VOB. But if its questionable I would save do the VOBs and i will convert them to DivX format or similar.

Let me setup a user account to login and upload and I will Pm you with the info


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

You've got mail


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

grrr I wish i could see this. Does anyone have this on a web page or youtube?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

crossblades400 said:


> grrr I wish i could see this. Does anyone have this on a web page or youtube?


I have made arrangments with scream1973 to upload the DVD to him. I should be uploading tonight. Not sure when it will be done or scream1973 will have it complied. Maybe he just wants it for himself? LOL Just joking. :googly: He is going to convert or what ever later.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh please have it up tonight! I can't wait to download it!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I am going to convert it to something manageable and then post a weblink and probably a torrent link to it as well so then it can be distributed quicker / more effectively


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks in advance, scream.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Its Alive*

Thanks to DeathTouch for providing the video. He converted them to mpg format

You can download them from ( Just to a right click Save as)

http://deathshallowedground.com/video.htm


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks DT and Scream...that is sweet.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't understand anything that you guys did with all these conversions and uploading, but that's for another class, THANK YOU!!!!!!
Going to try it now.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank You! Its saving now!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, that was awesome! Thanks guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hooray! Thanks DT!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I might have the chance to get the first DVD with WormyT on it. Maybe if I get that DVD and Scream1973 helps out, maybe we can preserve these great Halloween momments.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds good



DeathTouch said:


> I might have the chance to get the first DVD with WormyT on it. Maybe if I get that DVD and Scream1973 helps out, maybe we can preserve these great Halloween momments.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for hosting it guys!

Saving now


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am also hoping to get a hold of What's up with those freaky Hauntforum chicks DVD too.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> I might have the chance to get the first DVD with WormyT on it. Maybe if I get that DVD and Scream1973 helps out, maybe we can preserve these great Halloween momments.


Didn't that show (with WormyT) go by a different name? Like "Extreme Halloween" or something? I've been trying to find that episode again. I saw it once; someone had it embedded, but when I search for it on youtube I cant find it. I wanna see WormyT doing her witch thang again! And if I'm remembering it right they had some cool footage of the haunter kids moving around in the dot room.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

OK Revenat
*Extreme Halloween *is a different show. *Room by Room *Halloween Style, also did a very nice Halloween special. As did *the Martha Stewart show *(Re-feed on Fine Living), and there is a show called *Halloween Homes *and it has some really cool stuff like a couple that lives in a rebuild of the Munsters Home with all the effects and secret passages too.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I think *Halloween Homes *also goes to the home of Elvira and the Crypt Keeper (the Voice of), as it air in 98'


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

There are also a few show with some fun decoration Ideas and make-up on the *DIY* (Do It Yourself) *Network*.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It had a different title but it is all the same. Haunters like us showing what we do best.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Kay... anyone wanna steer me in the direction of what show had the WormyT episode and where I can find it?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It should be on youtube. Just look up extreme Halloween


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Let me know if you find any of those others and I will host them


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you so much! I had so much fun watching that this morning!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Scream, there downloading right now. YOU DA MAN!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got an email from Dragonlady sue. She is sending me Extreme Halloween on DVD and I should have it soon. Once I get that maybe we can put those up with Screams help of course. Then we can see wormyT. Yeah ME!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you DT and Scream for all your hard work.
I have already watched it twice.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cool.. More stuff to stream from the Xbox..


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you scream and DT. You both da man! Looking forward to the Extreme Halloween one so I can see WormyT's again (it isn't on Utube).

We need more moles in the entertainment industry who can find out about these specials when they're getting ready to make them so more HauntForum people can try to force their way into them!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh man I can't wait! I haven't gotten to watch the haunted house yet but I will once we get the extreme one up! Thank You!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I got the Extreme Halloween DVD and I contacted scream. Hopfully up soon.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm back from my trip to Austin.. what a difference in temps.. But anyhow the video page has been updated to include the links to the new ExtremeHalloween copy as well


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did anyone download it yet? How was it? We have to send WormyT her royality check. LOL


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Did anyone download it yet? How was it? We have to send WormyT her royality check. LOL


I watched it on my Xbox on the Bigscreen and it was definately watchable the quality was less than the previous video but it was good none the less. I should check the stats and see how many downloads have hit it .


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That would be cool.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you for making these video's available. 
I have watched it once so far, I've converted them back to dvd but I've got the audio out of sync.

Thanks again.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do we have any other videos we can put on there that are discontinued?


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Where can I find extreme halloween? I would like to watch it lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You can find that in our extremem Halloween section and you don't have to return it. Thank you for coming. LOL


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

wheres the extreme halloween section? lol


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

For the month of March thus far

6 Downloads on the Xtreme Halloween
3 Downloads of Whats with that Really Haunted House.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Look on the Video page of my website and you will find the link to download the extreme halloween video

www.deathshallowedground.com/video.htm


----------

